# Knives



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 25, 2021)

So I'm still looking at knives and have found a few around the price I want, $40-$80. I'm going to include them in this post. Any thoughts on them would be nice. I'm getting a santoku over chef because it feels much better to me. Also getting paring and bread, not really a ton of reading on those yet because I'll get those after the santoku. Some of you said the bread might not be needed but I do enough crusty bread cutting to warrant it. I like knife 2 and 4 the most.

Knife 1
Knife 2
Knife 3
Knife 4
Knife 5


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 25, 2021)

IMO...

#1 = Junk

#2,3,4 = All you're getting is the general shape without the real benefits. The dimples are meaningless and just a marketing gimmick. The steel will still be soft, You might want that. I'm not going back to find your original wish list.

#5 = Looks like more junk to me.

If you want to get into a knife on a budget-oriented price, that's perfectly fine but you might need to stretch it a bit. But there's surely some good options out there for $100-ish that will give you some decent steel along with the shape. But again, maybe you want a tougher knife and that's okay too.


----------



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 25, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> IMO...
> 
> #1 = Junk
> 
> ...


I prefer budget but if it's really not worth it, what are some better options in your opinion? I can spend some but not a ton.


----------



## McMan (Jun 25, 2021)

From those 5, the best bet is the Victorinox (#4), hands down.
Good rep, durable, made in Switzerland.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jun 25, 2021)

Falconwithaboxon said:


> I prefer budget but if it's really not worth it, what are some better options in your opinion? I can spend some but not a ton.



Again, I don't know what you're after but have a look at Kanehide and Harukaze.


----------



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 25, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Again, I don't know what you're after but have a look at Kanehide and Harukaze.


Okay I'll look into those


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 25, 2021)

Under $80? This would fit your budget:
https://www.**************.com/mavg1sa17.html
As the others say, though, there are other better choices if you're willing to spend a bit more.

Are you righty?


----------



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 25, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> $40-80? This would fit your budget:
> https://www.**************.com/mavg1sa17.html
> As the others say, though, there are other better choices if you're willing to spend a bit more.
> 
> Are you righty?


That link is starred out

I understand I can get better but I can't afford much more, moving into my own place soon

Yes I am righty


----------



## Qapla' (Jun 25, 2021)

Falconwithaboxon said:


> That link is starred out
> 
> I understand I can get better but I can't afford much more, moving into my own place soon
> 
> Yes I am righty


It's at Chef Knives To Go.


----------



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 25, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> It's at Chef Knives To Go.


That is basically exactly what I wanted. Seems to be a good knife. People on Reddit like it too. Looks good too.


----------



## Jville (Jun 25, 2021)

On very strict budget like you are on )40-$80 get on   s 2 go website. They have a good amount of sub $100 selections and pick something you like.


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 25, 2021)

If you're on that much of a budget do you really need a new knife?


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 25, 2021)

I don't think you want to buy a J A Henckels as they are China made. If you buy a Henckels buy a dual man 4star they are much better and made in Germany. I think they are better than the Victorinox. There are lots of them on eBay used for sale cheap.


----------



## McMan (Jun 25, 2021)

coxhaus said:


> I don't think you want to buy a J A Henckels as they are China made. If you buy a Henckels buy a dual man 4star they are much better and made in Germany. I think they are better than the Victorinox. There are lots of them on eBay used for sale cheap.


Have you tried a Victorinox Chefs knife?


----------



## Barmoley (Jun 26, 2021)

In addition to Victorinox Chefs knife, Dexter-Russell Sani-Safe- 8" Cook's Knife is surprisingly good for what it is.


----------



## Falconwithaboxon (Jun 26, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> If you're on that much of a budget do you really need a new knife?


I only have my ulu and vegetable cleaver when I move out. I need knives that will last at least a year until I can get more money for better knives. I know I'm getting lesser quality it is something I need.


----------



## Jville (Jun 26, 2021)

Falconwithaboxon said:


> I only have my ulu and vegetable cleaver when I move out. I need knives that will last at least a year until I can get more money for better knives. I know I'm getting lesser quality it is something I need.


There are numerous options under $100 in your price range, to tojiro is one but there are others go on that website that I mentioned, especially since you are getting a santoku they are even cheaper.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Jun 26, 2021)

Another vote for the Vic,,,, followed by the Mercer Millenia. If you're not into sharpening on stones, either of these knives are super-easy to maintain with a decent honing rod. I use either of my Zwilling steel, and/or my Idahone "fine" ceramic honing rod. I've owned a Vic 6" utility knife for 2 years and 7 months, and have yet to need sharpening on stones. Breezes through tomatoes, onions, etc. I have a Mercer Millenia bread knife, and it's insanely sharp straight out of the box. America's Test Kitchen rated it their #1 pick for bread knives.

I can't comment on the Cutluxe since I don't know it.

I own somewhere between 20-25 knives, some Japanese, some German; MAC, Shun, Miyabi, Wusthof Classic and Icon, Zwilling Pro and Pro S, along with several Vic's ranging from 3.5" to 10". I use my Vic 6" petty/utility knife every day, anywhere from 3 to 5 or 6 times daily, and it never disappoints.


----------



## Dull_Apex (Jun 27, 2021)

If you want cheap, have you considered a Kiwi? 
They're thin and sharpen easily, but the trade-off is they are flexible and softer. 


https://www.amazon.com/Utility-Knives-Cutlery-Kitchen-Stainless/dp/B01D8FN4CY/


This gives you two shapes to experiment with.


----------



## coxhaus (Jun 27, 2021)

I only vote for the Vic if you compare it to cheap knives. I think the Henckels 4star and Wusthof Classics are better knives.


----------



## captaincaed (Jun 27, 2021)

Maybe a Tojiro vg10 santoku? In your price range, I think it would be a step up from what you've found here so far.


----------



## cawilson6072 (Jun 27, 2021)

I’ve not seen this mentioned on either threads, but it with these criteria I would definitely be after this knife from JKI: 

Zakuri 165mm Blue #1 Kurouchi Tosagata Bocho

I have a 210 petty from Zakuri (through Jon) and I love it. It’s a very fun little worker (albeit mine is Aogami Super). Jon has spoken well of the Aogami 1 line from Zakuri. The grind on these knives is ok and the steel is great. The fit and finish is a compromise, but some sanding can take care of rounding the choil at least. 

I do t recall if you are avoiding carbon all together, but the kurouchi finish does indeed protect the carbon cladding well. I’m a carbon rookie and live in the coastal VA swamp and have no issues. The reviews on the grind are quite good. I just can’t think of better value for $85 out there (if there are no absolute deal killlers for you in design).

Best of luck with your choice!


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 9, 2021)

Victorinox you linked is ok, but on a really tight budget I'd get Kiwi instead - it's cheap, thin, light and does the job. And at the beginning of knife journey it's good to buy budget friendly knives with different blade styles, with different handle shapes to see what you like and save money (I personally dislike santoku shape, because splitting cabbage, watermelon or any kind of big or hard vegetable is difficult or uncomfortable, and santoku - for me personally - is not as good in pushcutting compared to vegetable cleaver/nakiri, nor as good in rockchopping compared to chef's knife)


----------

